# Statuary Declaration from Pakistan



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

hi all

I am wondering if any one from Pakistan has applied for assessment or visa on the basis of Statuary Declaration document.

I have to provide this document to my CO, letter from company is not an option for me as i have joined this company a week ago.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Shafaqat

as long as you give solid proof to support the stat dec, you need not worry


----------



## umerrkhan (Aug 16, 2010)

can you please tell me from where you have prepared your ielts exam


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

umerrkhan said:


> can you please tell me from where you have prepared your ielts exam


There are two major institutions in Karachi which are authorized IELTS Test center. 

AEO
British Council

There may be others institutes as well


----------



## umerrkhan (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone from islamabad please tell me about any institute from where i can *prepare *my ielts exam.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

umerrkhan said:


> Anyone from islamabad please tell me about any institute from where i can *prepare *my ielts exam.


British Council is the best place for the preparation of IELTS and they are in almost all major cities in Pakistan. 

However you can easily prepare for IELTS by yourself. There are lot of IELTS preparation books available in the market. More over you can find many practice test on the sites as well. 

I recommend you get IELTS books and then all you need to do it Practice.


----------

